# replace gain knobs on 800a2



## SilverSS (Oct 5, 2013)

Finally got my install done yesterday! I was going to start tuning when I quickly remembered that on my old Fosgate 800a2 both of the gain knobs are gone. No way to adjust them. Does anybody know how to replace them? Or if this is something I could do myself relatively easily?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Take it to an electronics repair shop, most gain pots have 6 through hole pins that can easily be damaged. Now if you're [email protected] then you shouldn't have any problems. Make sure you order/buy the correct pot...same resistance, size, characteristics, pin layout, shaft length. So its not that easy if your not familiar with pots.

Its very likely that you'll have to remove the pcb from the chassis/heat sink.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you think you can do it yourself I can send you 2 from a scrap amp.I believe those are the square type with 3 pins.


----------



## SilverSS (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I'm not the greatest at soldering but can usually get the job done lol. Atomictech that would be awesome if you could send me those. I really like the old Fosgate. Bought it used about 16 years ago and she just keeps on kickin


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 2 different types and a few questions.
Do you remember if they were the blue or black ones?Is this a punch or power?Does your amp have 2 transformers or one?


----------



## SilverSS (Oct 5, 2013)

It's a punch. The knobs were black. Not sure on the transformers. Any way to tell without opening it up?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats all I need.I got them.
PM sent.


----------

